# Eberron gamers needed for Friday night online game!



## Nightchilde-2 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey there, kiddies!

I need a couple of new players for our Friday night Eberron game.  We play online, via OpenRPG.  We "meet" on the 1st and 3rd Fridays of each month, 7:30ish pm 'til people start getting tired (that's Central timezone, incidentally).  Interested folks should email me at nightchilde at nightchilde.net.  Looking forward to adding a couple of new peeps to the fold!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Apr 1, 2005)

Nightchilde-2 said:
			
		

> Hey there, kiddies!
> 
> I need a couple of new players for our Friday night Eberron game.  We play online, via OpenRPG.  We "meet" on the 1st and 3rd Fridays of each month, 7:30ish pm 'til people start getting tired (that's Central timezone, incidentally).  Interested folks should email me at nightchilde at nightchilde.net.  Looking forward to adding a couple of new peeps to the fold!




I doubt I can do it, but just in case, I have a couple of questions.

1. How many players do you already have?
2. What is the average character level?
3. what is the average flight speed of an unlaiden swallow?
4. Is the game based out of Sharn, or somewhere else?


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Apr 1, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I doubt I can do it, but just in case, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. How many players do you already have?
> 2. What is the average character level?
> ...




1.  Currently sort of up in the air.  We had like 7 players, but it looks like 2 of 'em have disappeared (one just had a new baby las month, so I suspect that's the sitch with him), and there are scheduling conflicts with two others.
2.  5th.
3.  African or European?
4.  Sharn.  Yes.


----------



## saethone (Apr 2, 2005)

email sent!


----------

